# Pac Man Frog Not eating



## loga951 (Jan 22, 2007)

i have had this frog since last july and he has been eating everything i threw in the tank and once it hit winter its like he doesnt want to eat.. the mice crawl all over his face and he doesnt even act intersted at all almost like hes afraid of it.. any suggestions?


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

Your temperature might be too low. What's the temperature in the tank?

I personally experienced a pretty drastic drop in temperature and humidity once winter rolled around, and that's required some changes in my care routine to accomodate it. For instance I have to spray the tank substantially more to keep a similar relative humidity as I had before


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Yep, sounds like your temp dropped too much..

Also mice are not a good staple diet for them, try to feed 
dusted crickets and meal worms more than mice.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Definitely check those temps and humidity levels... just to echo what's already been said.

I think you answered your own question you mentioned winter hitting and the frog's eating habits changing.


----------



## loga951 (Jan 22, 2007)

ok guys thanks alot whats a good temp. for the tank to be?

and ill try going back to dusted crickets


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

I always tried to keep mine around the high 70s to low 80s during the day and then cooled it off, but only slightly, at night.

Also be sure that you're misting with slightly warm water. That may help out as well. And be sure to keep enough humidity in the enclosure. Often times pacmans, when faced with cooler temps and lower humidity, will burrow and not both with food at all.


----------



## loga951 (Jan 22, 2007)

Mettle said:


> I always tried to keep mine around the high 70s to low 80s during the day and then cooled it off, but only slightly, at night.
> 
> Also be sure that you're misting with slightly warm water. That may help out as well. And be sure to keep enough humidity in the enclosure. Often times pacmans, when faced with cooler temps and lower humidity, will burrow and not both with food at all.


yup that is exactly what hes doing usually he has his head poking out waiting for anything to go by and he snags it but now he burrowed his complete body so it cant be seen


----------



## jerogreg (Oct 30, 2006)

Do you have a heater? And during this time of year its normal for frogs to do that.My african Bullfrog when into evistation for 3 months then I woke up one night and he was out so I went down stairs got a mouse and dropped it in and in three second it was in his mouth and dead. 3 more minutes and it was gone and this was a full grown mouse.So just give him time and he'll come around.


----------



## loga951 (Jan 22, 2007)

No heater just a 50wat heat lamp.. and he ate a cricket so im pretty happy atleast he has some kind of food in his belly.. he has eaten 1 pinkie and 1 cricket in the last 3 months


----------

